
Show HN: Review code while watching it being rewritten - artpar
http://git-rewrite.review/
======
artpar
"Load" is for loading any github url you put in the box.

"Random" is for loading commits of a random github repo for start replaying it

Use "BookMark" to use it on any github repo/commit page

One can control its speed from the slider on top right.

Source: [https://github.com/artpar/diff-
animate](https://github.com/artpar/diff-animate)

------
kevinsimper
This is really awesome but I don't know how it determines which file should be
first, or didn't work that well on my repository.

Really hope that this could developed more on! :)

